# Ещё раз о бисере и свиньях



## galaxy man

Мы все знаем что когда-то медведи ехали на велосипеде, "а за ними кот, задом наперёд". 

Хитрый кот очевидно носил свои глаза не впереди а сзади.

Вопрос:

Как должны мы баловать бисером такого необычайного кота?

Мне кажется, что бросать бисер полагается *за кота* (Куда? = за + винительный). Именно туда, куда он смотрит.

Когда мы бросаем бисер *за котом* (Где? = за + творительный), то действие происходит в поле зрения его задом-наперёд глаз, но куда бисеринки летают, строго говоря нам неизвестно. Например: За рекой стреляют. Мы тут, не там, но давай спрятаться всё равно!

А теперь вернемся к нормальному сюжету: 

Как бросать грамматически правильно, чтобы не мы оказались *перед свиньями*, а бисер летал туда, куда они смотрят?


----------



## rusita preciosa

That's a very confusing post, here is my reply re: the parts I did understand:
"*а за ними кот, задом наперёд*" = кот просто сидит спиной к ходу движения, у него нормальное количество и расположение глаз.
*мы бросаем бисер* *за котa = *мы стоим с одной стороны кота a мечем бисер за кота (бисер падает по другую сторонy котa)
*мы бросаем бисер за котом* = мы стоим с другой стороны кота (по отношению к говорящему) и там же мечем бисер

P.S *метать* бисер перед свиньями


----------



## rusita preciosa

I just realised in your verbose posting I did not notice the actual question:
*метать бисер перед свиньями* = бисер падает туда, куда они смотрят (независимо от нашего расположения)


----------



## Maroseika

But it is continued with "...and then turn and tear you to pieces". So is it that the one who throws his pearls (бисеръ in Church-Slavonic) stays behind the pigs, face to the pigtales?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> But it is continued with "...and then turn and tear you to pieces".


 Does the thrower tear the pigs apart after having cast the pearls or the pigs destry the thrower??


----------



## marco_2

Maroseika said:


> But it is continued with "...and then turn and tear you to pieces". So is it that the one who throws his pearls (бисеръ in Church-Slavonic) stays behind the pigs, face to the pigtales?


 

 I think the pigs are standing their sides towards us: "... neither cast ye your pearls *before *swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and *turn again *and rend you."  - "... и не бросайте жемчуга вашего *пред *свиньями, чтоб они не попрали его ногами своими и, *обратившись, *не растерзали вас." , although *again *in English version suggests that they are changing their position twice.


----------



## morzh

Well, one reminder: in both English and Russian languages the word "turn/обратиться" also have the usage of of "turn against somebody/обратиться против кого-то", meaning "to change the disposition to aggressive towards someone".

So, "обратившись" may possibly mean that swines turn against you and then tear you apart piece by piece.

Basically, what I am also driving at is that those who wrote the Bible did not necessarily try to describe exact physical position of the swines before and after pearl-casting and might just be describing their behavior.


----------



## estreets

Ничего не знаю про направление полета бисера, но все-таки "давайте спрячемся"
(или - "давайте (будем) прятаться)


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> So, "обратившись" may possibly mean that swines turn against you and then tear you apart piece by piece.



Actually even different English versions use different words but I guess you are right and обратиться really means "to turn against smb.", cf.:

No deis lo santo a los perros, ni echéis vuestras perlas delante de los cerdos, no sea que las pisoteen, y se vuelvan y os despedacen (and even more clear in another version : no sea que *se vuelvan contra *ustedes).


----------



## dec-sev

Понятно, что выражение используется в переносном смысле, но дискуссия об относительном положении свиней относительно метающих перед ними бисер людей заставила меня задуматься о возникновении фразы. 
Иуда, согласно библии, предал Исуса за 30 серебрянников, и теперь продажного человека называют иудой, но непонятно как возникло выражение с бисером. В смысле кому пришло в голову метать его перед свиньями и зачем?


----------



## galaxy man

Thank you all for the interesting comments.


  I apologize for the confusing post: it intended, but failed, to express a relatively simple observation:

  I thought the story required throwing beads *toward the spot* in front of the pigs (*куда?*), and not for an action that *takes place in that spot* (*где?*).

  In "метать бисер перед свиньями" we use the *где *form because *перед* does not seem to go with accusative to express *куда*. Were the desired spot not in front of the animals, but behind them, we would have no difficulty using *за*+accusative instead of *за*+instrumental.

  And I was wondering, if we could somehow express the directional *куда* meaning, even when the beads should land in front of (*перед*) the animals?
  .


----------



## estreets

Sorry for misunderstanding a lot, but IMHO instead of "за" we should say "позади" if we want to indicate the place.


----------



## galaxy man

estreets said:


> Sorry for misunderstanding a lot, but IMHO instead of "за" we should say "позади" if we want indicate the place.



My bad )


----------



## galaxy man

dec-sev said:


> но непонятно как возникло выражение с бисером. В смысле кому пришло в голову метать его перед свиньями и зачем?



Мудрецы и другие учителя обычно формулируют свои обобщённые правила при виде каких-то конкретных ситуаций. Бисер перед свиньями наверно никто буквально не бросал -- это выглядит как метафора -- но кто-то из учеников мог посвещать слишком много внимания какому-то враждебному, или или просто недуховному человеку, который по мнению учителя был недостойным.

Контекста метафоры мы не знаем, потому что Матвей приводит ее просто в сводке учений Иисуса, без всяких объясненй.
.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> В смысле кому пришло в голову метать его перед свиньями и зачем?


Просто метафора бессмысленного действия, одаривание тех, кто не сможет оценить дара. Святыни - псам, жемчуг - свиньям.
В реальной жизни так никто не поступит, и это объясняет, почему не надо проповедовать тем, кто не воспримет проповедь. Кстати, кажется, это не очень соответствует современным христианским взглядам, но это уже к богословам.


----------



## Sobakus

Ну вообще "метать бисер перед свиньями" может одинаково означать, и что мы стоим перед свиньями и мечем бисер, и что мы стоим неизвестно где и мечем его так, чтобы он приземлялся перед свиньями. Конкретное значение зависит от контекста. Например, говоря "положить кость перед собакой" мы в основном подразумеваем положение этой кости перед носом собаки(куда), но если контекст будет намекать, что собака, к примеру, всей своей натурой стоит против того, чтобы в поле её зрения кто-то клал кости, то и значение изменится на "где". В случае со свиньями мне кажется, что оным животным не слишком различно, мечем ли мы бисер в направлении их морды или хвоста, но без надлежащего контекста или уточняющих слов("метать бисер перед мордами свиней"/"метать бисер, стоя перед свиньями") точно ничего нельзя сказать. Кстати, с некоторыми глаголами направление можно акцентировать наречием вперёд(идти вперёд кого-то), но метать вперёд свиней звучит очень просторечно.


----------



## elemika

Let's see the English phrase: Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls*  before swine*, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you.


----------



## galaxy man

sobakus said:


> без надлежащего контекста или уточняющих слов("метать бисер перед мордами свиней"/"метать бисер, стоя перед свиньями") точно ничего нельзя сказать.



Я согласен. 

И мне кажется что такая неопределенность есть результатом грамматической случайности, что предлог *перед* не идет с винительным падежом. 

Другие предлоги -- на, под, за -- не ограничены таким образом.  "Она бросила перчатки на стол" или "Проблему заметали под ковер" -- тут нет никакой неопределенности.
.


----------



## morzh

galaxy man said:


> "Проблему *замели* под ковер"
> .



However, in Russian we do not have that idiom, although said this way it will be understood perfectly well, but will sound non-russian.

In Russian it is "не выносить сор из избы" (literally - not to take dirt out of the house). Meaning is the same, only instead of saying where the dirt goes (swept under the rug, like in English) we specify where it goes not (outside the house, staying inside - probably, under that same rug )


----------



## galaxy man

morzh said:


> we do not have that idiom



Thank you for the corrections 
P.S.: I enjoy reading your reflections to the various posts, the longer the better. 
The recent list on the meaning of *go* was especially remarkable.
.


----------



## morzh

galaxy man said:


> Thank you for the corrections
> P.S.: I enjoy reading your reflections to the various posts, the longer the better.
> The recent list on the meaning of *go* was especially remarkable.
> .



Thank you. I think, any longer than that, and I will get a boot in the ass.


----------

